# xampp on win7; localhost hanging on connection



## Cautiously (Feb 24, 2011)

I downloaded and installed xampp; both Apache and Mysql are running (started through xampp control panel). In Firefox browser the next step is to create a database by typing http://localhost/phpmyadmin
When I do this and hit Enter, nothing happens, just a message "Waiting for localhost" and "Connecting..." on the tab above
I've done some investigating via Google....apache is on Port 80; mysql is on Port 3306; I do not have Skype...
HELP!


----------



## php guy (Dec 17, 2004)

What happens when you go to localhost/ Does it serve you a page there, or the same message as in the phpmyadmin directory?

Also, when you start MySQL, does it give you a successful start message? Have you tried running MySQL as a service?

Another problem could be a firewall. You may need to allow xampp and the ports.

Let me know if any of that helps or if you still have a problem.


----------



## Cautiously (Feb 24, 2011)

when I try to go to localhost, I don't get an error message per se; the connection stalls and just times out. Eventually (several minutes later?) a window comes up that says Firefox was unable to connect. 
I can access the internet.
From XAMPP control panel, it indicates apache and mysql are running.
Since localhost is merely the name for my computer, I don't see why a firewall would interfer with access (since I'm not trying to cross the firewall....and even if this is somehow a problem, I wouldn't know how to go about resolving it....ugh.)


----------



## php guy (Dec 17, 2004)

Did you try running them as services? (Checking the Svc next to them in the control panel?).

Another thing you could try would be to install/run XAMPP in vista compatibility mode if win7 is the problem.

But a firewall can still be a problem since it's going through your server (even though it's on your local machine). A firewall on your router won't matter, but you're probably running Windows firewall. I don't run win7, so I don't know if the firewall is normally a problem. You can try temporally turning it off to see if that lets it run then turn it back on. If it ran, you can set up permissions for XAMPP and ports. To turn it off, go to Control Panel, then click on the Firewall icon. Remember to turn it back on after you tested it. Then let us know if that helps any.


----------



## Cautiously (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for your help; I've decided to give up on this effort. (I began looking at my Firewall settings and it seems like there are more mysteries there...the screen does not display options to change settings...I believe this may be lingering from when my computer got infected with Windows Security 2012...I managed to get rid of the virus, but I think there is still garbage lurking)

I discovered that I can play around with website construction (the reason I wanted to have Apache and Mysql on my computer) online, so I'll use that venue.


----------



## php guy (Dec 17, 2004)

Well if you think your computer security is still compromised, I'd strongly suggest posting in the Security forum just to double check. They can help you make sure you really did get everything :up:


----------



## Cautiously (Feb 24, 2011)

I agree that I should visit the Security forum; I'll do that soon. Unfortunately, that forum seems to get overloaded and it's sometimes difficult to get a reply.


----------

